

Show HN: Sache.in: Discover Sass and Compass Extensions For Your Next Project - forrestkoba
http://www.sache.in/

======
weavie
This is excellent and very much needed. It has been a real pain tracking down
extensions until now. I never realised a lot of those extensions were actually
even possible, so didn't even know to type that into my preferred search
engine.

I hope this site succeeds and continues to grow. Thanks.

~~~
chrism2569
Thanks a lot weavie! We hope it does well too because we had the same pain
point as you and a ton of other people. It's just been too hard to know what
is even out there for the Sass community, hopefully this helps.

------
louiscorso
Nice job, guys!

~~~
chrism2569
Thanks Louis!

